# Ideal redfish bait ?????



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Is there a rhyme or reason to which bait to use for reds ? I have caught them on live shrimp, dead shrimp, live pins, never on cut bait or dead bait, but I hear of other people catching on cut and dead. Is there any science to it, when water is murky use ________, when the moon is full use ___________, when high tide use ____________, when low tide use ________ ?????????????????


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Catch them all day long on gold or copper spoons. Or if your want to fish live bait bull minnows. But its hard to beat sight fishing with a spoon.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I have caught them on spoons andI do great with new penny 3" gulp shrimp, my question was more geared to is there certain times when using cut bait, dead bait, or live is better than others ?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

You can always catch them with live bait, especially this time of year....so I guess I would choose livebait over cut.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

CCC there are just too many variables to fill in the blanks.



But, here's what I've done....



Every time I catch fish I keep up with the following: location, tides(high and low tide times), water temp, time of day, water conditions, water clarity, bait used, and presentation (dead sticking, jigging, etc...), also make general notes about the day (saw a lot of mullet running, crabs on the flats, etc...) and anything "unusual" - e.g. lots of rain 2 days before, or whatever was "weird" about the day.



After awhile I have noticed certain patterns. I believe that you will do the same.



It only takes about 10 minutes or so after each trip and it is what the guides do, and they make their living fishing.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

*SHRIMP*

*SHRIMP*

*SHRIMP*

*SHRIMP*

*SHRIMP*

*SHRIMP*

*SHRIMP*


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *John B. (10/14/2009)**SHRIMP*
> 
> *SHRIMP*
> 
> ...


You ever try shrimp, I heard they work pretty good.


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

pin fish under a cajun thunder over some grass flats... might catch a decent trout also


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

I have not found a rhyme or reason to what they eat. We have gone one night and caught 20 plus bull reds on gulp, and then gone back to the same place the next night and they wouldn't eat anything but live whole white trout????? I have noticed a difference in bait colors that seems tocorrespond with water temperature....


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

I honestly believe a redfish will eat anything if its in feeding mode. The same can be said about most fish though


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

I think finding the fish is much harder than deciding what to throw at them. My question on 4 out of 5 trips is "where are the fish?????"


----------



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

has anyone tried live small blue crabs or half of a whole largedead one if so how did it work


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

When Chad and I were Tourny fishing we would catch a few pre fishing and clean them to see what they were eatting...it kinda clued us in what to look for.....my .02c

Then we would throw Golden Bream Darts(Exude) and Rex Spoons!! They seemed to eat them pretty good!!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

might just be me but i see it like this: it doesnt really matter what it is, if you put a bait in front of a redfish then hes gona eat it.. im sure a properly worked turd would get a red


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

> *BigBrandon89 (10/18/2009)*might just be me but i see it like this: it doesnt really matter what it is, if you put a bait in front of a redfish then hes gona eat it.. im sure a properly worked turd would get a red


This true sometimes but alot of the time they can be the most frusrtating fish in the world! sight fihsing in particular


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

this is why you should keep a log...



a redfish will eat almost anything when they are in feeding mode, but the problem is FINDING them. 



If you keep an accurate log that shows conditions (water, atmospheric, lunar) for every fishing trip that you take, then you'll be able to quickly decide where to fish when you're ready to go.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Freespool (10/18/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *BigBrandon89 (10/18/2009)*might just be me but i see it like this: it doesnt really matter what it is, if you put a bait in front of a redfish then hes gona eat it.. im sure a properly worked turd would get a red
> ...




+1 you just have to have an assortment of lures/baits ready just in case they wont eat


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

well if theyre not eating then snatch em :shedevil

and for yall who think im uneducated on the laws, yes i know it is illegal and the statement was purely a joke


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *BigBrandon (10/18/2009)*well if theyre not eating then snatch em :shedevil
> 
> 
> 
> and for yall who think im uneducated on the laws, yes i know it is illegal and the statement was purely a joke




becasue then you would be spearfishing with no idea how big the fish was and fish fish might die then you go to the federal pen! oke


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

dude i said it was merely a joke.. i know you cant spear a redfish


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *BigBrandon (10/18/2009)*dude i said it was merely a joke.. i know you cant spear a redfish




i know...thats why there was the oke at the end of it


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

> *60hertz (10/14/2009)*CCC there are just too many variables to fill in the blanks.
> 
> But, here's what I've done....
> 
> ...


very good advice. im going to give it a try... it can only help right :letsdrink


----------

